# 2017 Grady White Freedom 205



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2017 Grady White Freedom 205 being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke (121 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 840XS GPS/FF, Garmin VHF100 w/antenna, Fusion 750 w/Bluetooth & speakers throughout, Yamaha all in one digital gauge, Bennett trim tabs, Sea Star hydraulic steering, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear jump seats w/storage underneath, fresh water rear shower & freshwater washdown, removable ski pylon pole, rear insulated cooler, gunnel rod storage, gunnel pads, bimini top w/easing glass enclosure, captains & first mate swivel chairs, dual console w/enclosed privacy room w/porta pottie, walk thru glass windshield, bow bench pads w/storage underneath, anchor locker, navigation light & blue LED deck lights.

Just performed a full annual service on the Yamaha. 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $68,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

